# اين اجد دورات تكيف بالقاهرة



## روزاما المراغى (27 مارس 2008)

رجاءمن اخوتى مهندسى التكيف المصرين تزويدى بمعلومات عن اماكن الدورات التدريبية بالقاهرة والاسعار والمواعيد


----------



## كوفاتش (31 مارس 2008)

تجدها فى جمعية اشرى القاهرة العنوان عمارة 13 عمارات العبور - صلاح سالم - امام البانوراما 
ت/ 02/24037989
سعر الكورس لغير الأعضاء من 600 :700 جنيه مصرى وللعضاء 450 جنيه 
ورئيس الجمعية الدكتور محمود فؤاد 
وهى تقوم بأعطاء حوالى 12 كورس فى التبريد والتكييف مدة الكورس 30 ساعة المحاضرة 3 ساعات ويقوم بأعطاء الكورسات نخبة من الاستشاريين فى المجال مثل 
أ/د / محمود فؤاد
د/ علاء كمال 
د / عصام خليل 
د/ السعيد خليل 
د/ أحمد مدحت 
د/ أحمد الصفتى 
م/ سمير على 
م/ احمد عبد الغنى


----------



## esl (20 يناير 2009)

ارجو من الاخوات الافاضل معرفة بداية دورات الدمبوسكو


----------



## esl (20 يناير 2009)

:29::63:ممكن امعرفة امكن دورات التكيف


----------



## م/زيكو تك (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورجمه الله وبركــــــــاته
افضل مكان من حيث الموقع والكلفه و المواعيد هو نقابه المهندسين
تكييف وتبريد
صرف
انظمه اطفاء الحريق


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (20 يناير 2009)

افضل مكان تاخد فيه كورسات عمليه يبقى مهندس اشتغل فى التصميم
مش دورة و خلاص عشان يديك المفيد عملياً مش معادلات و خلاص 
اشرى عبارة عن معادلات و حاجات نظرى و بس
و النقابه متأخرة 10 سنين لانها بتديك النظرى و متأدرش تديك الـ Hap او الايليت 
عموما انا اعرف مهندس تصميم ممتاز هو اللى علمنى بصراحة التصميم و خلانى ممتاز فى التصميم و بصراحة ارخص جدا من اى حته تانية و هيديك خلاصة التصميم من غير وجع دماغ و خصوصا انه بيديك مشروع صغير (مستشفى غالبا) فى الاخر تعمله من الاول خالص
و ممكن تدرس بالـ Hap او الايليت او الاتنين مع بعض عشان تشتغل بسهولة 
لو حد عايز فعلا يبعتلى على الخاص و انا ادله عليه
بالتوفيق لكم يا اخوانى


----------



## أحمد مأمور (2 فبراير 2009)

سيادة المهندس المصرى رجاء أن تدلنى على كيفية الوصول إلى هذا المهندس ولكن لا أعلم إيميلك الخاص فكيف تتم عملية الإتصال بك؟


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (3 فبراير 2009)

أحمد مأمور قال:


> سيادة المهندس المصرى رجاء أن تدلنى على كيفية الوصول إلى هذا المهندس ولكن لا أعلم إيميلك الخاص فكيف تتم عملية الإتصال بك؟



على الخاص اخى الكريم
بالتوفيق


----------



## midonagi (18 مايو 2009)

اخى المهندس المصرى جدا..ازاى اقدر ابعتلك رسالة على الخاص او اقدر اتواصل معاك..ياريت تدلنى لأنى محتاج للكورسات دى جدا..وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد السيدحسن (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بالنسبة للفنى المبتداء دورة دمبوسكو حلوة ولا اية


----------



## elbablyi (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله خيرا ممكن تدلنى على هذا المهندس


----------



## elbablyi (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز ممكن تدلنى على المهندس ده جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egyption eng (23 فبراير 2010)

يايريت المهنس المصرى جدا يكون لسه معنا فى المنتدى ويقرأ تعليقى انا محتاج موضوع الكورس جدا جداجدا


----------



## حسن فراج حسين (26 مايو 2010)

فين رقم المهندس


----------



## بحب الهندسه (27 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم انا حاليا باخد دورة تصميم مع الدكتور ايمن عمر هوه معروف لأنه الى كان بيدى الكورس ده فى النقابه انا عايز اديك الرقم بس مش عارف ده مسموح فى المنتدى ولا لأ


----------



## amato alra7man (6 يونيو 2013)

thnx


----------



## ميدو الغريب (6 يونيو 2013)

افضل مكان على الاطلاق هو اشرى متخصص و لديه دورات فى تفاصيل التكييف و هو على مستوى علمى جيد جدا


----------



## 6mm (6 يونيو 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق EcdT Courses Firefighting Systems & HVAC.pdf 


----------



## 6mm (6 يونيو 2013)

اضافة لرد دورات تكييف الذى رفعة منذ قليل .... يرجى العلم بان هذة الدورات متكرره ويمكنكم الاتصال بالارقام الموجوده بالملف المرفق لكافة الاستفسارات 
ونسألكم الدعاء لمصر وللجميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## wael nesim (6 يونيو 2013)

انا بعتلك يا بشمهندس رقم تليفون مهندس بيشرح تصميم هاب و تكييف وغيره


----------



## حسين صقر (6 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة فى مركز اسمه بيت المهندسين دا كويس جدا فى كورسات كتير تكييف وحريق وصحى وكورسات تانيه كتير والمهندسين مستواها عالى جدا وفى مشروع عملى تدريب عملى فى الموقع ادخل على جوجل او الفيس بوك واكتب engineering house


----------



## mechanic power (7 يونيو 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق
محتاج رقم المهندس جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## mechanic power (7 يونيو 2013)

زميلى المهندس ( مهندس مصرى جدا )
يرجى التواصل سويا" لتعم الفائدة


----------



## nofal (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sherifaziz (29 أكتوبر 2013)

[h=5]انا مهندس ميكانيكا اعمل فى الخليج وامامى فرصة باحد الماكتب الاستشارية و عايز اعرف لو في حاجه بتاهل للعمل بالمكاتب الاستشاريه وايه هى الربرامج المهمة اللى اللى ضرورى اخدها
؟ ضرورى الرد لو سمحتم[/h]


----------



## sharaf911 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

في كورس في نقابة المهندسين الفرعية الي في رمسيس في شارع نجيب اليحاني بدات من يوم السبت 26-10-2013


----------



## مهندس مشهور (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------

